# مكتبة منتديات الكنيسة للترانيم الحزينة (متجدد )



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
اله واحد 
اميــــن*



*طبعا احنا عارفين ان الموضوع فكرته مش جديدة
بس اتعمل من جديد علشان يكون منظم اكتر 
وعلشان ده هيكون بإسم منتدى الكنيسة العربية 
وبإذن ربنا هتابعه ويكون متجدد بإستمرار 
وياريت اى حد محتاج ترانيم تتحط فى موضوعها المخصص 
**طلبات الترانيم*             ‏
*
وهنضيف للموضوع الترانيم اللى كان حاطتها اخونا eng_shady فى الموضوع الاول و نزود عليها الكلمات بس 

1- انا مستاهلش
2- صغيرا انا 
3- كما تشتاق الايل
 4- كتير بعدت عنك
5- فيك يا كل الامانى
6- تعبان وحملى تقيل
7-من صغرى 
8-اتصرف انت يارب فيا
9-كل يوم تحت صليبك
10-بعته بكام
11-ايامنا على الارض ظل
12-ياللى امامك حياتى
13- انى ارى نفسي
14-هارمى كل اتكالى
15-امسك يارب ايدى
16-قديش صارلى ناطرة
17- عارفك مش قادر ترتاح
18-اوقات بتوب
19- علمنى اكون
20- لما الحمل بيتقل
21- ضاقت الدنيا قصادى
22- يانفوس حزينة
23- يا دنيا طالت رحلتى
24-فى عتمة الليل الحزين
 25-شايل همى على ايديا
26- صوت كرباج
27-اتعب كتير
28- كلمة اه
29-مش بالكلام
30-مدينة حزينة 
31- عينك عليا
32-صبرك طويل
33- نجينى
34-اه نسيتك
35-امى سيبتينى ليه
36- شهواتى خدتنى
37-الناس تركونى
38-اه لو تعرف
39- اصله ابويا
40-يمكن يوم
41- ابن العدرا 
42- معاك هاعيش
43-عمود سحاب وعمود نار
44- ياشعب الله
45- دمعك لما يسيل
46- ياللى بتحسبها ومشغول
47-خلى بالك
48- انا عارف
49-دمعة عينيا
50-لسة الباب مفتوح
51-طوق النجاة
52- طعنت يسوع
53- شموع التوبة
54- انا طبيبك
55-لما الدنيا تجرح فينا
56-ناديتك وسط صراخى
57-نفسي يارب لمين تتركها
58-انا بنتهى- مريم يا امى
59-الدموع ليل نهار
60-راجعلك من بعد خطية
61-لحظة جنون
62-وسط الليل ربى كلمنى 
63-جوايا مشاعر
64-ابنك تعب
65-يا نفسي
66- مجروح وحزين
67- يا يسوع تعبان
68-ليه يا عدرا
69- فى يوم رحت طاحونته
70- لو تغسل دموعى عارى
71-انت الوحيد
72-جايين بأمرك
73-دارى بضعفاتى
74-مهما نشوف 
75-حضن ايديك
76-ادينى جيت
77-لما ابقى واقف
78-هاتى نورك
79-ساعات بضحك
80-انا واحد
81- وسط همى
82- قالى تعالى
83- دمعة عتاب
 *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*1- ترنيمة ( انا مستاهلش ) 

للاعلامى ( أسامة منير )*

*أنا ماستهلشي يا رب      طيبتك، أو حتى إنك تفضل حابيبنى 
     انا ماعرفتش يا رب أحبك، ممكن فى حضنك شوية تسيبنى 
     † يا رب أنا سيبتك، رغم حبك و طيبتك 
    و روحت للخطية، وغرقت فى أوهامها 
    و رضيت أعيش أحلامها، ماشي مغمَّض عينيَّ

† و لما رجعت إليك، بصيت لقيت إديك بتمسحلي دموعي
    و فرحت لما لقيت كل نظرة فى عينيك فرحانة برجوعي

    † مش عايزة أي حاجة، غير إنى أنا محتاجة تسامحني على إللى فات 
    الهم عاش جوايا، صفحة حياتي خطايا، صحّي ضميري إللى مات 

    † بكيت أنا على نفسي، عشان كان ربي نفسىي زمان معاك أعيش 
    وسألت نفسي لإمتى حافضل أسيبك إنت؟! أنا سيبتك ماتسيبنيش*



​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*2- ترنيمة ( صغيرا انا )
لفريق ( قلب داود ) 

 صغير انا عن كل الطافك وانت اللهى قوى كريم
     ولو سال دمى لاتبع خطاك لن اوفى ربى نداك العظيم

    † صغير شريد الالام عليل جئت اللهى تعطى الحياه
    شتمت اهنت جلدت صلبت لتفدى حياتى يافادى الخطاه

    † صغير حاولت الوصف عجزت ان اوفى ربى حق الصليب
    وحين رايت الحب صرخت صغير انا وسابقى صغير 
*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*3-ترنيمة ( كما تشتاق الايل)
فريق قلب داود

اشتاق اليك يا الهى بل اتوق الى سماك 2
اريد ان احيا بديارك اريد ان ابقى بجوارك
سيدى لا غير لى سواك 2

كما يشتاق الايل الى جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسى اليك يا الله 2

أرفع عينى الى الجبال من حيث يأتى عونى 2 
كى ابصر عظمة مجدك فاليك قد عطشت نفسى
سيدى لا غير لى سواك 2

كما يشتاق الايل الى جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسى اليك يالله

انت يارب اله حصنى انت ترسى والهى 2
ارسل نورك وحقك وهما سوف يهديانى
غنوا لاله قوتنا اسجدوا لاله يعقوب 2
وارفعوا نغما وهاتوا دفا وعود 2

كما يشتاق الايل الى جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسى اليك ياالله
سيدى لاغير لى سواك 3





*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*4- ترنيمة ( كتير بعدت عنك )
كورال نى انجيلوس*


*كتير  بعدت  عنك وكتير قربت لى
**كتير هربت منك يارب وجبتنى
**كتير اخطيت اليك ونسيت حبى اللى كان**
وكتير انت ناديت واتحملت بحنان*
*لكن يارب تانى رجعت وجبتنى*
*كتير تعبت قلبك وانت ريحتنى 
**وانت مجروح بذنبى لكن طيبتنى
**كتير قيدت ايدك اللى ضمتنى ليك
**وكتيرتعبت قلبك قسيت قلبى عليك*
*لكن يارب تانى انت سامحتنى

*​

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*5- ترنيمة ( فيك يا كل الأمانى )*
*فاديا بزى*

*فيك يا كل الأمان  	وجد القلب مناه
	تاه أياماً طويلة بعدما ضل خطاه
	كان يجري في عياء حائرا في ظلمة
	كان يرنو لمناب كان في دوامة

	وبدا شخص جريح في جراحه الشفاء
	زار قلبي و افتداه فابتدا عهد الهناء
	كانت الدنيا صغيرة لم تسع كل السرور
	صار عصفورا طليقاً كان يعلو كالنسور

	وأنا ربي أصلي طالبا منك الهدى
	راجيا إكمال سيري للسما طول المدى
	وأرى الدنيا شباكا تبتغي إرادتي
	إن بإحداها أسرت رد لي حريتي*



​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*6- ترنيمة (تعبان وحملى تقيل)
للشماس بولس ملاك

1. تعبان وحملى ثقيل مليان هموم وجراح
 محتاج اشاهيد نورك يا يسوع قصاد عينى
 دى حياتى زى الليل اللى مالوش صباح
 مـحـتـاج اشـاهـد نـورك يـا يـسـوع قـصـاد عـيـنـى

القرار:
جـوة الـطـاحـونـة نـاديـت يــا بـابـا كـيـرلــس
بـدمـوعـى جـايـا بـكـيـت يـا بـابـا كـيـرلــس
مـهـمـوم حـزيـن وبـعـانـى ارجـوك تـصـلـيـلـى

2. وسنين عليا تفوت والشوك فى ايامى
يا الهى وحدك قادر تلمسنى تحيينى
وانا كل ثانية بموت من حزنى والامى
يـا الـهـى وحـدك قــادر تـلـمـسـنـى تـحـيـيـنـى

3. قلبى اتملى اوجاع والفرح انا نسيته
انت الوحيد يا يسوع بالدم شارينى
ليه بتجرح واتباع من حد حبينه
انــت الـوحــيــد يـا يــســوع بـالـدم شـاريـنـى




*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*7- ترنيمة (من صغرى وأنا شايل همى)
فريق ( المحمة )*


*من صغرى وأنا شايل همى من يوم ما ولدتنى أمى 2*
*لا دموعى بتنشف على خدى ولا حد اشكيله همى 2*
*الناس دايما ظالمنى بكلامهم دايما جارحينى 2*
*اجى اقرب يبعدوا عنى و يزيد عليا همى 2*

*ياما قالوا الناس عليا كلام مر و قاسية 2
من غيرك ياربى ليا يجى و يهون عليا 2
من صغرى وانا شايل همى من يوم ما ولدتنى أمى 2
لادموعى بتنشف على خدى ولا حد اشكيله همى 2

صرخت باعلى صوتى من غيرك يداويلى جروحى 2
من غيرك ياربى مين يمسح لى دمعى الحزين 2*

*من صغرى وانا شايل همى من يوم ما ولدتنى أمى 2*
* لادموعى بتنشف على خدى ولا حد اشكيله همى 2*





​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*8- ترنيمة ( اتصرف انت يارب فيا )
ابونا ( موسى رشدى )*


*1-(تنده عليّ واسكتك من كثر شر سكتك عن عيني مخفيه)*
*(الرب ليّ وببعدك يا الهي نار محبتك جواي مطفيه)2*

*القرار*
*(اتصرف انت يا رب فيّ شيل الغشاوه من عيني )2*
*رجعني ليك ..رجعني ليك*
*(من يوم ما سبتك فرحي سابني والهم عذبني وتعبني)2*
*والراحه فيك..والراحه فيك*

*2-(كثرت عاداتي وشهواتي وخطاياي)*
*(قلي ذنبي وقفت صلاتي واقول كفايه)2*
*هارجع واتوب القى الذنوب تجري وراي*
*يا رب صلحلي العيوب خليك معايا*
*(هات ايديك وامسك ايدي )2*

*3-(عارف حياتي من البدايه للنهايه)*
*(دارك تعب قلبي وشقاي والخبايا)2*
*مكشوفه قدامك دواي انت وشفاي*
*معاك في وقت الخوف حمايه وبيك عزاي*
*(ولا حد غيرك داري بيّ )2*





​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( كل يوم تحت صليبك )

† كل يوم تحت صليبك كنت بافكر دايما  فيك يا ربى و اجيلك 
من غير خوف زى ابويا عن اسرارى و عن حكاياتى هناك باحكى  لك
كنت كتير يا ربى بافكر من دلوقتى وحتى اما اكبر انى لا يمكن يوم اتغير  و انسى صليبك.
 كنت فى قلبى دايما اصلى يفضل حبك فىّ تملى 
و مافيش حاجة فى  يوم تمنعنى انى اجيلك و افضل احكى لك. 

† و اما كبرت ناديتك تانى بس لقيت فى  ايدى يا ربى قيود منعانى 
حزن و خوف مالى كيانى  سجن خطية وحب وشهوة عالم  فانى
 وبقيت تانى يا ربى بافكر امتى ارجعلك و ازاى هاقدر اقعد زى ما كنت  صغير تحت صليبك.
 و بقيت تانى فى قلبى باصلى انك تغفر لى و تخلى شهوة قلبى و  روحى تملى انى اجيلك وافضل احكى لك. 

 † واما رجعت لاقيتك حانى بين احضان الاّب فى الروح فرح يملانى 
مسحت دموعى  جددت كيانى باعترافات من عمق القلب ندم جوانى 
وازاى بقى يا ربى هاكافئك  على غفرانك وعلى رعايتك هافضل طول الوقت اطاوعك جوة طريقك
ويكون قلبى  بيرنملك طول العمر هامجد اسمك
 اغلى ما عنده بيقدم لك لما اجيلك وافضل  احكيلك.



​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( بعته بكام )
للمرنمة ( مريم بطرس )

بعته قولى بعته بكام سبته رحت للأوهام
هربت وسبت حضن ابوك زودت فى جبينة الشوك
و رحت لحضن ناس خدعوك ومش هتلاقى اي سلام
بتعبد مين عن الفادى بقيت مشغول يسوع مبقتش تسجد ليه
صليبك فين وايد ابليس بقت على طول تطول قلبك وتعثر فيه
يسوع ربك بيندهلك باصصلك والدموع فى عنيه
دة بيحبك وهيسامحك وهيشيل الحمول بايديه
لو انت رجعت ليه تايب*

*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( ايامنا على الارض ظل )
 للمرنمة (  نهى ناجى )

† أيامنا على الأرض ظل عايزين نحياها بأمانة
    لا نخونك ولا يوم نضل وملامحك توضح جوانا*​ *
خلينا أمناء في كل أمر في حياتنا ولآخر العمر
  نقول أمين لكل أمر تأمرنا بيه حتى إن كان مر*​ *
† ثبت في طريقك رجلينا نسينا الركب المرتعشة
 إسندنا وشدد أيادينا أرواحنا تهلل منتعشة*​* ساعدنا نهرب من الفساد والشهوات اللي بتغرينا
 وإن ضغط العالم يوم زاد نجري لأحضانك يا فادينا

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( ياللى امامك حياتى ) *
*
**† ياللي أمامك حياتي      من قبل تكويني
    مكشوفة ليك يا جابلني أيامي وسنيني

*​
* برتاح علي صدرك و أتدفي بالحنان
    ترويني من نهرك راحة وفرحة وأمان*​
*
*
*      † عديت عظامي وعارفني      بطباعي وصفاتي
    ضحكي ودمعي وأصغر تفاصيل حياتي*​
*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( انى ارى نفسي )
للمرنمة ( ايرينى ابو جابر )*


*† انى ارى نفسى  	تغوص فى امواج عالية
	تحملها كما تشاء تلك الرياح العاتية
	تنسى وتتناسى كل ذى العهود الماضية
	فسرت حينا ثم تهت فى حياتى البالية

قد انتهى عهد الأمل فما العمل,ماالعمل
	هيا اليه يانفسى هيا اليه
	اله اليوم كالأمس حطى لديه
	نفسى اهدئى تريثى
	وانظرى حب الاله

	† قد اشتهيت كل ما اشتهته نفسا قاسية
	ورحت امشى ثم اجرى فى اثام ساهية
	اقنعت نفسى فى غباء ان الحياة باقية
	نفسى استريحى واشربى كلى تهنى لاهية

	† كان اهتمامى وانشغالى بالأمور العالية
	تقسى قلبى داخلى بالشهوات الطاغية
	صارت حياتى من ردىء لردىء جارية
	وجدت نفسى ضائعا وسط الوحوش
	الضارية*

*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( هارمى كل اتكالى عليك )
 فريق ( قلب داود )

**هارمى كل اتكالى عليك و علي كلامك هارمى الشبكه
    كل حياتى ملك ايديك ايد مين غيرك تدى البركه

    † انا سلمتك كل حياتي وبقول دايما تبقى مشيئتك
    اصل انا حتى بقلبى الخاطى جربت حنانك وعرفتك

    † كلى يقين ان انت معايا واثق فيللى بتختاره ليا
    مانت فى ضعفى بتبقى حمايه و طريق الخير ترسمه ليه

    † قلبى بيصرخلك و ينادى انك تقبل تدخل بيتى
    وان كنت انا بعتك في الماضى بارك انت العمر الاتى*


*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( امسك يارب ايدى )
 للمرنم ( ساتر ميخائيل )

**- أمسك يا رب  أيدى ذى بطرس زمان              * *       لما قرب يغرق مسكت أيدية بحنان              * 
*       ورفعته وسط الموج اديتة سلام و امان              * 
*       وانا ذية يا رب امسك أيدى كمان 

* 
*       - الموج عليه عالى يخطف قلبى منى              * 
*       و الريح يا رب شديدة خايف نفسى تخنى              * 
*       و المركب طالع نازل و صخور بتحطمنى              * 
*       قول للموج يهدى فى صدرك احضنى              

* 
*       - ادخل يا رب سفتنتى املك حياتى        تمام        * 
*       و اطرد منى الخوف داوى كل الالام              * 
*       اسكن جوة قلبى املاه بالسلام              * 
*       ابدا ماتسبنى لوحدى امشى وسط الايام*​*
- ايمانى يارب ضعيف شددنى فى الايمان 
وان يوم انا شكيت فيك او تهت فى اى مكان
ده انت يارب ابويا قلبك كله حنان 
رجعنى تانى ليك اعيش طول الزمان

- وفى الابدية ياربي اتمنى اكون معاك 
جهز لى هناك مكان علشان اكون وياك
مهما كانت ضعفاتى مالى يارب سواك 
انت تستر عليا وتفرحنى برؤياك*


*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( قديش صارلى ناطرة )
 للمرنمة ( ليديا شديد )

**قديش صار لي ناطرة تا اسمع جواب من عندك ياربي صوتك عني غاب 
انا قلبي تعب مش قادرة انطر بعد انا وضعي صعب عم يدبل بعمري الورد 
وانت وعدت وقلت اسالوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا 
انا عم بسال انا عم بطلب بدي من هالحالة اهرب 
انا عم بسال انا بطلب تعبانة وضيعت المهرب دخيلك اسمعني انا قلبي تعب 
سامحني يارب ان قلت بجسارة وقاحة عم حط الملامة عليك اني خسرت الراحة 
لو كل العالم ظلموني بعرف انت بتبقى حنون لكن شو بعمل بظنوني اللي بتخلي ايماني يخون 
شو كتار اللي لاموني وشمتوني فيي وذلوني 
قالوا اني مش عم شوفك اشفيني فتحلي عيوني             

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( عارفك مش قادر ترتاح )
للمرنمة ( ايرينى ابو جابر )

** †عارفـك مـش قـادر ترتـاح شايـف قلبـك كلـه جـراح
عمرك في طريـق مظـلـم راح تعـال يسوع عنـده الأفـراح*​ *
تعـال إليـه وسـلـم ليـه وحـط حـياتـك بيـن إيديـه 
هايغفر ليك خطـايا ماضيـك ويضمـن كل الحاضـر فيـه*
*
*​ *†وهاتفضـل عـايـش تعبـان طول ما عينيك علـى الإنسـان
ليـه فكـرك شـارد حيـران ده يسـوع يملا الفكر طمـان*​ *
*
*†إرجـع وارمـي عالـم فانـي مش هاتفكـر ترجـع تـانـي
ليـه قلـبك م الهـم يعـاني (عمـرك ضايع وانت الجانـي*​* 
†جرحـك مين يقـدر يداويـه ذنبـك مين يقـدر يـداريـه
ليـه خايـف تتـقـدم لـيـه حمـلك إرميـه كلـه عليـه*

*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( اوقات بتوب )
للمرنمة ( بوسى )*

*أوقات باتوب و أرجع و أسيب كل الذنوب 
و أفضل كدة علي حالتي دي يادوب يومين
وبعد اليومين في حضن الشر بكون سجين 
ولأني خاطي باعيش حزين وتفوت سنين

ولسة تايهه سكتي و غريق في بحر خطيتي
علي خدي سايل دمعتي اية العمل
يا الهي نور ضلمتي أرجوك ساعدني في محنتي
رجع لي فرحي و بسمتي انت الأمل

قلبي الضرير سابك كتير و تاه
لكن قلبك كبير يا يسوع هاترحمني
رجعني ليك ثبتني فيك تعبان
وراحتي بين ايديك سامحني و اغفر لي*

*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( علمنى اكون )

**علمنى اكون زيك حنون  وابكى حزين على قسوتى
    دايما معايا وانا مش معاه  شايلنى حتى فى خطيتى

    † لامس همومى ليلى ويومى وفى حضن قلبك خليتنى اعيش 
    قصر ظلامى وبحور الامى اخطار حياتى متهمنيش 

    † انا مش هتوه وسط الهموم  انا مش هعيش من غير امل
    دايما معايا وحكون معاك يامالى قلبى بمحبتك *

*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( لما الحمل بيتقل )
للمرنمة ( ماريان بشارة )*

* لما الحمل  				بيتقل يتقل فوق اكتافى 
				لما الشر بشوكة بيجرح قدمى الحافى
				لما مرارة كل خطية تمرر حلقى 
				بالقى دموع التوبة ياربى دوايا الشافى

				† بالقى الراحة ساعة صلاة بتكون وياك 
				اية اتامل فيها ياربى فى قعدة معاك
				لما اتامل فيها باعيشها فى الانجيل 
				تبقى جناح يرفعنى ياربى واطير لسماك

				† وقتها بالقى حملنى ده كله خف وزال 
				وكأن انت يا ربي رفعته قوام فى الحال
				بالقى الراحة ياربى حقيقة وانا وياك 
				تبقى حياتى ملاها سعادة وفيها سلام

				† بانسى الشوك والشر وبانسى كل خطية 
				وافتكر ان انا ابن وعود صادقة وسماوية
				بافتكر ان انا اخدت النصرة على ابليس 
				يوم مافتحت بدمك انت الفردوس ليا*

*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( ضاقت الدنيا قصادى )*
* فريق ( بداية جديدة )

*
*ضاقت الدنيا قصادى و اتقفلت الابواب
    لكن انت يا ربى فاتح لىّ اعظم باب

+ انا نفسى اقرب ليك تشدنى بايديك 
   تفتحلى عينىّ و اتقوى يا ربى بيك

    + يوسف لما خدوه اخواته من ابوه 
انت يا ربى مسبتوش بعد ما راحو باعوه

    + دانيال كان موجود جوة جب الاسود 
 انت يا رب اللى حميته حبك فاق الحدود

    + الخاطية لما جاتلك بدموعها غسلت رجلك 
 مهانتشى يا ربى عليك فتحت ليها قلبك*

*+ زى اللص اليمين وهو على الصليب
 فتحت يا ربى بابك بحبك العجيب

   + انت يا ربى الحياه و معاك طوق النجاة
  ابنك لو منك تاه ابدا مش راح تنساه*



*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( يانفوس حزينة )
للمرنمة ( مريم بطرس)*
*
*
*† لما تلاقي محدش حس بألمك وأنت لوحدك بس
    تتألم والخوف حواليك وظلامك مانع نور الشمس
    إجري بسرعة وروح ليسوع وهو يشيل الخوف واليأس
*
*
*
*يانفوس حزينة بالشرور متكتفة ويا كل قلب مريض مش لاقي الشفا
    مع المسيح الراحة والخير والدفا نور الحياة هيرجعه لو إنطفا*​*
† لما الكون حواليك يظلم وقلبك يصبح مليان هم
    أو يتفرط عقد العمر أبو حبات مش ممكن تتلم
    تلقي الراحه في حضن يسوع يديك عمره وبيك يهتم
*
*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( يادنيا طالت رحلتى )

**يا  دنيا   طالت رحلتى   وطالت الايام 
حاسس بغربة ونفسى ارتاح من الحزن والالام 
الغربة نار دمعة ومرار 
ليا اشتياق انى ابقا معاك وارجع لدارى قوام*

*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة (فى عتمة الليل الحزين)
للمرنمة ( هالة راجى)*
*
فى عتمة الليل الحزين لما تحاوطنى الذكريات 
قلبي بيصرخ م الانين ندمان على كل اللى فات 

† و لو بصيت ورايا بلاقى كوم خطايا 
و المح عيون بتبكى عليا من سكات
هى دى عيونك يا عدرا ولا ده مجرد خيال 
فهمينى ايه بيجرى ياللى دمع عينيكى سال
ياللى صورتك ياللى سيرتك ياللى نورك معجزات

† من زمان وانا كنت بحلم تظهرى مرة قصادى 
بس عمرى ما كنت اصدق انى اشوفك الليلادى 
اصلى غرقان فى الذنوب عمرى ما اتصورت اتوب 
بس لما بكت عينيكى الدموع صحن آهاااااااااات 

† ولما قلت لاصحابى قالوا انت اكيد كنت فى حلم
ايوة حلم وراح لحاله ليه تعيش عمرك فى وهم
قلت لا انا شوفتها عمرى ما اتوه عنها 
ايوه ظهرت ثانية واحدة بس عندى بالساعات

**

*​ 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة (شايل همى على ايديا)

شايل همى على ايديا 
جاى وبصرخلك يا فاديا 
جاى من عمق الخطية 
و ذنبي مخبيلى عينيا
جايلك يا يسوع .... جايلك يا يسوع

جاى من بلاد بعيدة 
نفسي فيها شريدة
دورت فى عيون جديدة 
ما لقيت غير الخطية 
جايلك يا يسوع .... جايلك يا يسوع

جاى من بين الهوايل
والدمع على خدودى سايل 
جاى وبصرخلك ترحمنى 
خد بإيديا واعنى
**جايلك يا يسوع .... جايلك يا يسوع

جاى من بين امواج عالية
جاى من الدنيا الفانية
شايل صليبى على كتفى
جاى برمى عليك حملى
**جايلك يا يسوع .... جايلك يا يسوع

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة (صوت كرباج)

**† من صرخة بتدوى تعرف امك , من رعشة      ايد من قلب يضمك**
*​
 *     من كلمة اه بيقولها لسانى , من صوت      كرباج بيهز كيانى .*​
 *     من حزنى وانت بتنزف دمك.*​
 *      † ياللى بتجلد ابنى كفاية , ياللى      بتجرح قلب ضناية 
*​
 *      ياللى بتحرمنى من روحى , ياللى      بتطعنى فى جروحى 
*​
 *     امتى هيبقى لحزنى نهاية.*​
 *†      ده عزابك يابنى فى قلبى لهيب , و      إزاى جواية الجرح يطيب 
*​
 *     فى جبينك غرسوا تاج الشوك و فى      جنبك بالحربة طعنوك*​
 *     كتبوا النهاية على الصليب.*​
*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة (اتعب كتير)
للمرنم ( هانى رومانى)

**† اتعب كثير واحزن كثير لما اختار لنفسي طريق وفيها اسير
اتعب كثير واحزن كثير لما في بعدي بإيدي احفر الف بير
*
*وانسى كلام قلته كثير انت دربي وحدك ومعاك المصير..ومعاك المصير*
*
*
*محتاج لصوتك محتاج رعايتك محتاج تقولي انا جنبك حاسس بحيرتك
ترشدني فين وتقولي فين تمسكني يدك من ايدي اليمين..من ايدي اليمين*
*
*​*† افرح كثير وابقى بصير لما مشورتك تبقى نوري في المسير
وانسى الآلام وانسى الملام لما الاقي في الي اخترته كل خير
وإن نداني البعد تاني احرسني من ضعفي ومن ميل الطريق..من ميل الطريق*


*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة (كلمة اه)
للمرنم ( بولس ملاك)

كلمة اه ياربى ... كلمة اه ده جرمى
كلمة ياربى ونفسي احكيها 
عن اتعابى انت قريها 
عن الامى وضعفى احكيلك
من اثامى نفسي اشكيلك

**كلمة اه ياربى ... كلمة اه ده جرمى
ربى يسوع مصلوب علشانى 
لبى ندا حبه الربانى 
بيقولى ارجعلى من تانى
ارجع يابنى لاحضانى
*

*كلمة اه ياربى ... كلمة اه ده جرمى
وعد ياربى وقلبى تاب
عن خطية وجرم عناد 
عن شهواتى العالم ضعفى
عن خطيتى وذنبى

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة (مش بالكلام )

**† مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما 
    ولا بالسان نقدر نقرب من يسوع 
    اوقات كتير كان يبقي ساكت انما 
    لحظة سكاته بتبقي اقوي من الدموع
    لو تعرفوا معني السكوت والصمت ايه 

    †هوه الصيام عن الكلام هوه الصلاة
    وقت التجارب والضيقات نلجأ اليه
    نلقي عزانا وفرحنا طول الحياه
    مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما 

    †ولا باللسان نقدر نقرب من يسوع 
    اوقات كتير كان يبقي ساكت انما 
    لحظة سكاته بتبقي اقوي من الدموع 
    مهما الشيطان يملي حياتنا بالالام 

    † مهما التجارب تبقي صعبة الاحتمال 
    لازم ايمانا يبقي نور وسط الظلام 
    ما احنا الهنا الحي ما بيعرف محال
    مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما 

    † ولا بالسان نقدر نقرب من يسوع 
    اوقات كتير كان يبقي ساكت انما 
    لحظة سكاته بتبقي اقوي من الدموع
    ومش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما *

*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( مدينة حزينة )
للمرنمة (نسرين جميل ) 

*
*† لسة قلوبنا شايلة الهم .. لسة جريحة بتنزف دم 
لسة عينينا مدينة حزينة .. ولا يوم جرح الروح اتلم
وحدك يايسوع حاسس بينا سابقة دموعك دمع عينينا
ياللى اديتنا خلاص وفاديتنا اسكن فى قلوبنا وعزينا*​ *
† ايام صعبة صعب تمر .. عالم قاسى ساقينا المر
الحب بيصرخ جوة قلوبنا .. والخير نبتة خانقها الشر
وحدك يايسوع حاسس بينا سابقة دموعك دمع عينينا
ياللى اديتنا خلاص وفاديتنا اسكن فى قلوبنا وعزينا*​*
*
*† لكن مهما العالم خد .. المية اللى بتروى الورد
احنا ايماننا منار قدامنا .. حصن كبير عمره مايتهد
وحدك يايسوع حاسس بينا سابقة دموعك دمع عينينا
ياللى اديتنا خلاص وفاديتنا اسكن فى قلوبنا وعزينا

**

*​ ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( عينك عليا )
للمرنمة (ماريان اسكندر ) 

**عينك عليا طول الطريق ... بتنجي  نفسي و قلبي الغريق
وفي وقت ضعفي وفي وسط ضيقي
بتكون عزايا بتكون رفيقي
و تكون تملي أوفي صديق ... و تكون معايا طول الطريق

† و إما بضعفي بغرق في ضعفي
بتجرح و تشفي تصفح و تعفي
تمسك بأيدك كفي الرقيق ... و تكون معايا طول الطريق

† و إما بحنانك تلمس جبيني
بنسي في جمالك همي في سنيني
تحت صليبك بترجي فيك ... إبنك حبيبك تاه في الطريق*

*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( صبرك طويل )
فريق (ترنيمتى) 

**† صبرك طويل وبتحتملنى برغم ضعفى وقسوتى
ومازلت بتسهل هضاب عشان تسهل سكتى
كل المحبة ياربى ديا لحد زيى كتير قوى 
مامنعش ضعفى سخاك يارب يالهى جيت خلصتنى

قد ايه حنين يارب قد ايه قلبك كبير
دايما معايا وبحب أب تهون الصعب عليا ويبقى خير

† حبك محاصر دنيتى وليلى الطويل بتقصره
لو بين امالى وبينى سور مانع حصين بتكسره
انا مافتكرش فى مرة جيت اتحامى فيك وخزلتنى 
اصل اللى دايما بينادوك مستحيل يوم يخسروا*

*

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة (نجينى)
للمرنم (ميشيل طلعت)


†مكنتش عارف انك الحب ده كله فيك
وانا حارم نفسى منك علشان عايش ناسيك
 انا كنت زمان بعندك ورجعت ياربى ليك
ارجوك اقبلنى عندك غرقان مسكت فيك

 نجينى اصلى اتعلقت بيك ودينى للشط وللامان
قوينى واسند قلبى بايديك خلينى ملكك طول الزمان
ازاى العمر ده كله عدى وانا مش عايش معاك
انا جاى وبعاهدك انهارده دايما هطلب رضاك

† انت اتمنيت رجوعى واول ما رجعت ليك
لما نزلت دموعى نزلت دمعة عينيك
واتارينى كمان وحشتك مش بس وحشتنى 
ولقيتنى بقول بحبك ياللى بتحبنى

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة (اه نسيتك)
للمرنمة ( سارة معروف)*

*مافتكرش  امتى اخر مرة  وقفت قدامك اصلى
   مافتكرش احساسى ليك باحتياجى وباشتياقى  امتى حصلى

اه  نسيتك  ونسيت حياتى معاك
                     وجوه منى كتمت صوتك يايسوع
اه نسيت ومهمنيش فى يوم رضاه
                             واخترت اروح فى طريق مالهوش  رجوع

+مافتكرش امتى  اخر مرة حسيت بالامان 
                                      بعد ماسبت نفسى غرقانه فى الطوفان
انسان من غير ملامح وموج الشر جامح
                                     مسجون وسجنى من غير حيطان

**اه  نسيتك  ونسيت حياتى معاك
                     وجوه منى كتمت صوتك يايسوع
اه نسيت ومهمنيش فى يوم رضاه
                             واخترت اروح فى طريق مالهوش  رجوع

**+خطيتى فى  دموعى  بتعيشنى  
                          كل ذنبى وضعف قلبى عنك حايشنى
اد ايه فات عليا  وانت بعيد عن عينيا
                          انت عارف اد ايه حضنك واحشنى

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( امى سيبتينى ليه )
كورال ( ملاك الذبيحة )
*

*اسمحيلى يا امى اقولك ان ابنك اتاخد ايوة منك
ليه سمحتى انى اتسرق من جوة حضنك
سبتينى ليه للذئاب للعذاب للسراب
وانتى عارفة انى ضعيف زى الضباب ومن تراب
ابنك انا وحشانى يا اما ومن غيرك ضايع انا
سبتينى ليه للتانيين ولنفسى انا

فى يوم مابعدت عنى قلبى عليك انفطر
يابنى ياحتة منى عينى بتنزف مطر
مين قال يابنى انى سيبتك مين قال انى تركتك
ده انت اللى اخترت بعدك وسيبتنى بإرادتك
غروك بإيه يابنى وخدعوك خلوك تسيبنى
وياترى مرتاح دلوقتى وانت بعيد عن حضنى

الوقت مش وقت عتاب وفى قلبى وفى قلبك الم وعذاب
المهم عندى هو انت يابنى 
ومش مهم ..مش مهم
مين فينا اللى ساب

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( شهواتى خدتنى )
للشماس ( ساتر ميخائيل )
**
شهواتى خدتنى ايامى خانتنى انا ومشيت بعيد
الفكر غلبنى وسرت انا وحدى فى الدنيا وحيد
لكن انا واقف مستنيك قلبى وعنيا يابنى عليك
ليه تقسى عليا ارجع الي تعالى لحنانى ماتنسانيش

† كان نفسى ربى معاك اعيش غير حضنك انت انا ماليش
ورجعت تهت تانى وبعدت خفت اروح ماتقبلنيش

† ازاى وانا واقفلك ع الباب افتحلى يا اغلى الاحباب
هات الجراح تعالى ارتاح مكانك فى قلبى تعالى اداويك

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( الناس تركونى )
للمرنم ( رومانى رؤوف )

† الناس اتخلوا عنى وفى ضيقى وعذابى
ولا حدش سأل عنى ولا قرع بابى
لكن حبيبى جانى وبلطفه عزانى
وملا كيانى وقالى ده انت ابنى

† الناس ظلمونى تركونى فى مصايبى
وفى حزنى ماعرفونى ولا حتى حبايبى
لكن حبيبى امين مسح لى دمع العين
فرحنى وعزانى وقالى ده انت ابنى

† الناس قالوا عليا كلام مر وقاسى
جرحونى فى تجاربى حتى اهلى وناسى
لكن حبيبى حنين حمله خفيف وهين
ريح لى فؤادى وقالى ده انت ابنى

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( اه لو تعرف )
كورال ( ملاك الذبيحة )

*
*اه لو تعرف ايه احساسى لما عشانك كنت بقاسى
على الصليب المر ساقونى كنت ولسة بسببك اقاسى

† بص لتاج الشوك على راسى شايف يابنى ازاى كان قاسى 
شوف بصعوبة ازاى انفاسى من مسمار مغروس وبقاسى.

† حط صباعك جوة فى جنبى تلقى الحربة جرحت قلبى
من الكرباج متقطع ضهرى وعشانك يابنى كان صلبى.

† كل ده يابنى عليا يهون خزى وعار ودمع عيون
الا قساوتك والجحود اصعب من جنبى المطعون

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( اصله أبويا )
للمرنم ( سامى سمير )

اصله ابويا وهو عارفنى هو ناقشنى على كفيه
امشى معاه وانا متطمن كل حياتى ملك ايديه

† قامت ريح وعصفت بيا بدأت قربى تغرق بيا
صوته ندهلى قال متخافشى انا وياك ع الميه هاتمشى

† وسط الغربة ووسط همومى زاد الدمع جوه عيونى
مد بسرعة هو ايديه قالى سلامى انا اعطيك

† لما العالم يقسى علينا نرفع ليك يارب ايدينا
احنا عبيدك نقوم ونبنى وسلامنا يارب عليك

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( يمكن يوم )
للمرنمة  ( مريم بطرس )


† يمكن يوم مالقاش الاخ حتى صديقى يغيب
يمكن يوم الحب فى قلب اللى اسمه حبيب
لكن ابدا مابتنساش ولا تنسى مشاعر جوايا 
تحكيلك اييييييييه فى قلبى 

انت اللى باقى لى من الدنيا وفاضل جنبى
انت اللى بتمسك بايديا وساند قلبى

† يمكن يوم مالقاش الام وحتى الاب يغيب
يمكن يوم مالقاش الابن اللى اتمنيته قريب
**لكن ابدا مابتنساش ولا تنسى مشاعر جوايا 
تحكيلك اييييييييه فى قلبى 

**انت اللى باقى لى من الدنيا وفاضل جنبى
انت اللى بتمسك بايديا وساند قلبى
**
**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( ابن العدرا )
فريق ( بداية جديدة )

† فى يوم اليأس كان جوايا كبير قوى
ومن كتر الاحزان قلبى بينكوى
صرخت بأعلى صوت ياعدرا مدى ايديكى 
ابنك يا عدرا تايه وبينده عليكى

† قلبى كان مليان بالجرح والحرمان
مالقتش الامان ياعدرا فى اى مكان
**صرخت بأعلى صوت ياعدرا مدى ايديكى 
ابنك يا عدرا تايه وبينده عليكى

† رجعت ياعدرا ليكى دموعى مالية عنيا
مدى ليا ايديكى نجينى من الخطية

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( معاك هاعيش )
للمرنمة ( الين ابراهيم )

† نظرة حزن فى عينى صرخة اه من قلبى 
دمعة بتملى سنينى ولا فيش صاحب جنبى 
افراح بتروح قلبى مجروح جوايا جروح قاسية بتجرحنى
شايل احمال ولا تقل جبال وفى قلبى سؤال مين هيريحنى

ولقيت قدامى صورة هادية جميلة بتبسم 
كانت صورتك ياربى اجمل ملامح تترسم
وجريت انادى حبيب الكل ده يسوع الهى هو الحل
ولا جرح ولا اهه ولا دموع ده يسوع غيرلى الموضوع
وشفى لى قلبى الموجوع فرحان انا وللسما مرفوع

معاك هاعيش مايهمنيش ماتهزنيش اعلى الامواج
محمى فى ايديك مسنود عليك يالهى بيك مابقاش محتاج

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة (عمود سحاب وعمود نار )
للمرنم ( ميشيل بقطر )

عمود سحاب وعمود نار وعين بتحرس ليل ونهار
فى ارض مصر اله جبار ووعده ارض جديدة ودار

† فى  مصر شعب الرب حزين طلب حماية وقال يامعين
طلب وعود الرب عشان وعوده ماتغيرها سنين

† يامصر شعب وسلطة وجاه نسيتوا ان الرب اله
قسيتوا على شعبه اللى اختاره وقولتوا ان الهه نساه

† مرشوشة بالدم الاعتاب والرب واضح انه قريب
بدأت تبان ارض الاحباب وبكرة هتروح ياغريب

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة  ( يا شعب الله )
 للمرنم ( ساتر ميخائيل )

 يا شعب الله الساعة جاية ياشعب الله الدنيا فانية
 قوم وانفض الغبار وارجع ليسوع البار
 قوله سامحنى ياربى
 راجع كلى دموع ارحمنى يايسوع
 دى توبة من قلبى 
 
 لو يوم تجيله ترمى همومك
 هو الوحيد اللى هايقدر يقدر يصونك
 قوم وانفض الغبار وارجع ليسوع البار
 قوله سامحنى ياربى
 راجع كلى دموع ارحمنى يايسوع
 دى توبة من قلبى 
 
 راجع وهمى شايله فى كفوفى
 زاد حملى ياما على كتفى من كتر خوفى
 قوم وانفض الغبار وارجع ليسوع البار
 قوله سامحنى ياربى
 راجع كلى دموع ارحمنى يايسوع
 دى توبة من قلبى 

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة (دمعك لما يسيل )
للمرنم (رومانى رؤوف)

† دمعك لما يسيل لما تكون حيران 
لما يكون الحمل تقيل فى يسوع الامان
قوم اصرخ اليه واركع هتلاقيه بيمدلك ايده ما انت الغالى عليها

† ياللى عايش تعبان قلبك كله انين
ارجع ليسوع الحنان يمسح دمع العين
**قوم اصرخ اليه واركع هتلاقيه بيمدلك ايده ما انت الغالى عليها

† كل الناس تتخلى كل الناس بتخون
الا يسوع دايما بيسامح دايما قلبه حنون
**قوم اصرخ اليه واركع هتلاقيه بيمدلك ايده ما انت الغالى عليها

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( ياللى بتحسبها ومشغول )
للمرنمة ( مريم بطرس )

† ياللى بتحسبها ومشغول ودايما خايف من الايام
ليه بتفكر فى المجهول ليه مش عايش لحظة سلام
مش هايسيبك يوم تحتاج راح يشبع بالخير ايامك 
مهما ان زاد الموج او هاج ثق ده الهك عنده سلامك

† اوعى تفكر ان بمالك راح تلقى للفرح ضمان
عود ليسوع يضمن ايامك عمر المال ما بيدى امان
مش هايسيبك يوم تحتاج راح يشبع بالخير ايامك 
مهما ان زاد الموج او هاج ثق ده الهك عنده سلامك

† اصحى لامتى تعيش مخدوع لاحلامك مش لاقى نهاية
قوله سامحنى ياربى يسوع قول لسنين البعد كفاية
مش هايسيبك يوم تحتاج راح يشبع بالخير ايامك 
مهما ان زاد الموج او هاج ثق ده الهك عنده سلامك

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( خلى بالك )
للمرنم ( رومانى سليمان )

خلى بالك ياللى بتزرع بكرة هتحصد اللى زرعته
واللى بنيته ليك راح يرجع تشترى انت اللى فى يوم بعته

† اللى قولته فى يوم على غيرك بكرة هيتقال برضه عليك
حتى اللى رسمته فى تفكيرك غيرك بكرة هيرسمه ليك

† ياللى بتزرع حب وخير خير الرب هيملى حياتك
بكرة هتحصد اجر كبير والتعويض يغمر اوقاتك**

† ياللى بنيت للعمر مخازن وقلت يانفسى العمر طويل
مهما نهار الدنيا يطول لازم بكرة هييجى الليل

† لو جيت ليسوع الحنان يدى لقلبك ارض جديدة
تكبر فى بذور الايمان تحصدها فى ابدية سعيدة

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( أنا عارف ) *

*أنا عارف ومتأكد انك لما بتشدد والحمل عليا بتزود و ده علشان تقوى عظامى
وإنك لما بتجربنى مش غاوى يارب تعذبنى انت بس بتأدبنى وتثبت ع الارض اقدامى

† حتى لو اترميت فى البير واتبعت عبد واسير
جوة السجن اتهانت كتير عارف دى مجرد بداية
- مش هسأل ليه انت ناسينى بطلب بس ايديك قوينى
واثق انك هتخلينى حاجة تانية فى النهاية

† ولو اخدت منى كل شئ وفى احزانى ومرضى غريق
مش لاقى جنبى اى صديق انت لوحدك عندى كفاية 
- شفت معاك الفرحة اصناف من حبة ضيق انا ليه اخاف
واثق هتعوضنى اضعاف هبدأ من جديد الحكاية

† ولو وقعت فى بطن الحوت وخلاص قربت على الموت
سامع قلبى من غير وحاسس باللى جوايا 
- مش راح اهرب من قدامك وبإيمان هنفذ كلامك
مادام فى قلبى يارب سلامك وايديك فى طريق ليا حماية

† ومهما تجاربك بتوجعنى ولا الف شوكة راح تمنعنى
مفيش حاجة هترجعنى وتخلينى اخسر سمايا
بيك انا اقوى من الاول هدوس على الامى واتحمل 
قوتك فى الضعف تكمل وانت يارب هو رجايا

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( دمعة عينيا )
فريق ( بارثينيا )

امسح دمعة عنيا شيل الجراح من حياتي 
    ابعد عني الخطية نسيني عشقي لذاتي**

انا عايزة حياتي تكون وياك 
عايزاك تساعدني اعيش في حماك 
وانا بترجاك بترجاك      تمسح دمعة عنيا

† يايسوع يا غالي عندي انت الأمل الوحيد اللي يقدر بلمسة يحيني من جديد
    غرقانة في بحر خطايا مش عارفة ازاي راح اعود لكن ايدك ويايا هتعديني السدود

† انا في انتظار وعودك عارفة ان الوعد اكيد انا هبدأ    اول خطوة وانت عليك التجديد
    اديني قلب يحبك مش قلب من حديد نورلي طريقي بحبك قربني من المواعيد

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( لسة الباب مفتوح )
للمرنمة ( نرمين نمر )

لسة الباب مفتوح ادخل ياللى بعيد
لو ضاعت الفرصة ندمك مش هيفيد

† اللى هايقفل مش انسان ممكن تترجاه يفتحلك
لا ده الرب الديان ايه عزرك ماهو ياما ندهلك.

† ياللى غرورك يوم خلاك تنسى الام وجراح وصليب
حاسب اخر البعد هلاك حاسب اخر البعد لهيب.

† عهد النعمة اليوم بينادى يلا تعالى يا كل بعيد
تفرح ويا يسوع الفادى وفى الابدية الفرح يزيد .

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( طوق النجاة )
للمرنم ( جورج أنور )

محتاج لطوق النجاة اللى انا هتعلق به
محتاج لايدين حبيبى وحمولى هسيبها عليه

† ازاى الجأ لغيره ازاى اسيب حبيبى 
ازاى انسى جروحه انسى عذاب الصليب.

† ده العالم واللى فيه مليان بشوقى اليه
بجرى دايما عليه واهرب من نفسى له.

† ده انت اللى معاك حياتى وبايدك دى نجاتى
بتشيل عنى اهاتى لما برفع صلاتى.

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( طعنت يسوع )
للمرنمة ( فيفيان السودانية )*
* أيوة طعنت يسوع بإيديا بعته سيبته ينادى عليا
ويا ذنوبى عشت زمان كنت المسجون والسجان
كنت انا جانى وكنت ضحية

† غرقت نفسى فى بحر دموع فى طريق عتمة مالهوش رجوع
سبت كنيستى وسبت يسوع سبت العالم يلعب بيا

† ونسيت اللى هناك مصلوب ونسيت حتى كلمة اتوب
صارت دقات قلبى ذنوب عايش بين شهوة وخطية 

† لكن وسط بحور احزانى حسيت بيسوع جوة كيانى
واشتقت انى اعود من تانى تمسح ايده دمع عينيا

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( شموع التوبة )
لكورال ( فيلوباتير )

† نورى ياشموع التوبة وانطفى يا نار الخطية 
ده يسوع فتح لى قلبه عايزنى اعيش فى الابدية
نورى شمعة ورا شمعة وانزلى دمعة ورا دمعة 
وأصرخى لربى يسوع دى دموع التوبة بتقيد شموع 

† نورى يا شموع الحرية خلاص هتحرر من العبودية
وتنتطفى نار الخطية واعيش مع ربى وفاديا
**نورى شمعة ورا شمعة وانزلى دمعة ورا دمعة 
وأصرخى لربى يسوع دى دموع التوبة بتقيد شموع 

† نورى يا شموع كنيستى بعدت عنك ورجعت ليكى
رجعت تانى لحضنك يا امى بعد ما سيبتك وقسيت عليكى
**نورى شمعة ورا شمعة وانزلى دمعة ورا دمعة 
وأصرخى لربى يسوع دى دموع التوبة بتقيد شموع 

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( أنا طبيبك )
فريق ( السمائيين )

بصيت فى عينيه خدنى بين ايديه قالى تعالى يابنى مالك باكى ليه
† لو عندك هموم اتركها عليا من الحنان محروم خد منى شوية
ده انا طبيبك وانا حبيبك ولا يرتاح قلبك غير ليا 

† لو مريت بضيق وغدر بيك صديق ولا ضليت الطريق 
ارجع الي انا فاتح ايديا
ده انا طبيبك وانا حبيبك ولا يرتاح قلبك غير ليا 

† لو عايش فى صراع سابك الكل وباع ولا حاسس بالضياع 
ارجع الى انا فاتح ايديا
ده انا طبيبك وانا حبيبك ولا يرتاح قلبك غير ليا 

† لو شاعر بالام او عندك اوهام ولا مش قادر تنام
أرجع الى انا فاتح ايديا 
ده انا طبيبك وانا حبيبك ولا يرتاح قلبك غير ليا

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( لما الدنيا تجرح فينا )
للمرنمة ( مريم وليد )

† لما الدنيا تجرح فينا واما نحس بخوف و آلام
ننده ليك ونقول يا فادينا تيجى يا فادى وتدى سلام
- تمسح دمعة تسيل ع الخد وترفع هم بقاله سنين 
قلبك طيب من غير حد حبك داوى جروح وآنين

† لما الهم بيملى القلب لما الحزن يبان فى العين
نصرخ نشكى ونبكى يارب تسمع لينا بكل حنين
- تمسح دمعة تسيل ع الخد وترفع هم بقاله سنين 
قلبك طيب من غير حد حبك داوى جروح وآنين

لما الحق يكون مهدور واما نحس بضيق جوانا
فجأة تشق الضلمة بنور تيجى يارب وتبقى معانا
- تمسح دمعة تسيل ع الخد وترفع هم بقاله سنين 
قلبك طيب من غير حد حبك داوى جروح وآنين

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( ناديتك وسط صراخى )*
*للمرنم ( روفاكى رأفت )

ناديتك وسط صراخى يا أمى خفت عليكى من عذاباتى 
كانت دمع عينيكى عليا شوكة تزود من آلاماتى

† شوفتى ازاى اولادى باعونى شوفتى ازاى بالسب هانونى
وكل جلدة فى جسمى يا أمى كانت رد حنانى وحبى

† ولا طريق الصلب يا امى كان مفروش كله من دمى 
رغم الشوك اللى على جبينى كانت نظرة عينى عليكى

† والمسمار اللى فى إيديا كان والحربة طريق للنور
رغم الدم اللى على عينيا كنت شايلك أغلى شعور

† وقلت آه يا أمى منهم وقلت آه وانا قابلهم
نسيوا انى جيت علشانهم ودفعت انا الدم بدالهم

**

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( نفسى يارب لمين تتركها )
للمرنمة ( فيفيان السودانية )*
*
نفسي يارب لمين تتركها نفسي حزينة من الاوجاع 
بعدك ربي الكل تركها عايشة  تقاسي  الم وخداع 

† نفسي يارب تطمن قلبي نفسي اسمع صوتك يناديني 
وفي اوجاعي القاك تحضني    وفي احزاني القاك تواسيني 

† نفسي ابدا عمر جديد               نفسي ارجع تاني سعيد 
وانسي كل همومي معاك وانسي ان انا عشت شاريك 

† نفسي انسي كل الامي نفسي اشوف صورتك قدامي 
نفسي تبدد كل ظلامي           نفسي ترجع ليا سلامي 
*



​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( أنا بنتهى - مريم يا أمى )
للمرنمة ( مريم بطرس )

*
*† انا بنتهى من قبل حتى ما ابتدى يافرحة ليه عماله عنى  بتبعدى
مريم يا امي و ام ربى وسيدى مت وبمثل ان جوايا حياة

يا  عدرا انا حزنى وصل اخر مدى و زاد قوى حملى وهمى
بكتب وبحكيلك يا  امى ودموعى نازلة ع الورق ومغرقاه

† مريم يا ام النور انا جوايا  ليل وبتقل حملى مشفتش مثيل
قولى ليسوع يرحمنى من حملى التقيل غرقان  فى بحر من التعب عاوز نجاة

†مشاكلى ياعدرا دى فوق الاحتمال وهموم  سنينى اتكومت زى الجبال
ما فرحت واتهنيت ولا بيرتاحلى بال محتاج يا  امى تسندينى بالصلاة

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( الدموع ليل نهار )
للمرنمة ( مريم حلمى )

الدموع الدموع ليل نهار عايشة فى دموع

**الجراح سكنت طريق وانطفت كل الشموع
الدموع الدموع ليل نهار عايشة فى دموع*

*† الامل كلمة و دابت والسعادة فى قلبى ماتت
وقلبى ويا احزانه ساكت ايوة علمته الخضوع

† أيوة جرح اقوى منى ما فى ايد ترفعه عنى
فى العذاب عايشة لكنى قلبى بيصلى بخشوع
*
*† تجربة قاسية وقوية حطمت احلامى فيّ
لو بخاطرى وبإيديا كنت اطير فوق الربوع*

*† حتى مهما يا دنيا تقسى تكسرينى وتبنى يأسى
للمسيح انا سايبة نفسى ليا مين انا غير يسوع

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( راجعلك من بعد خطية )
لفريق ( بارثينيا )

† راجعلك من بعد خطية راجعلك من بعد ألام
طالب منك حبك ليا طالب نورك بعد ظلام

- ده انت بتشرق شمس صباحك على الاشرار ويا الابرار
ده انت واخدنى تحت جناحك وبترشدنا زى منار

† راجعلك من بعد عذاب راجعلك من بعد غيوم
زى الخطية ما طرقت بابك ومحيت عنها اى هموم

† راجعلك مشتاق لحنانك راجعلك بتمنى رضاك
وهاسيب كل الماضى ورايا علشان ابقى تملى معاك

† راجعلك اتحامى فى حضنك راجعلك فى عينيا دموع
راجعلك وانا عارف حبك هيدفينى ما انت الينبوع

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( لحظة جنون )
**للشماس ( ساتر ميخائيل )

† كانت لحظة جنون هانت حياتى ويسوع يهون 
وبقسوة قلبى يخون قلبه الحنين اللى فدانى
والعدرا اللى قلت بحبها اللى ياما اخدتنى فى حضنها
شايف دموعها على ابنها يتفكرنى ده مات علشانى

مسيحى غالى مسيحى عالى وأغلى عندى من حياتى
صرخة بدموع ربى يسوع استلم عمرى وحياتى

† كانت لحظة ضياع سقيته فيها مر الخيانة والخداع
عبد ولسيه باع ولا همه يوم دمعة عينيه
و ازاى هان عليا اسيبه وحده يدوق المر فوق صليبه
وانا اللى سمانى حبيبه وانا اللى سمرت ايديه

† وكل الكون هيسمعنى مفيش قوة هتمنعى 
ولا عن طريقه ترجعنى
هعيش واموت وانا مسيحى
هصرخ لكل الناس دنيتكم بايعها خلاص 
انا اهون انا انداس لكن هيفضل غالى مسيحى

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( وسط الليل ربى كلمنى )
للمرنم ( ميشيل جمال )

† وسط الليل ربى كلمنى يسأل مالك ارجوك طمنى
سهران ليه وعينيك صاحية مشاعرك ليه من الخوف مش دافية
اوعى تكون زعلان منى ازاى تزعل قوم فهمنى
فاكر انى سايبك وحدك وانى خلاص للناس بيعتك

† قلبك تايه وصوتك ساكت نفسك تلقى ملجأ ثابت
عايز توصف احساس جواك عايز تعرف نهايته معاك
احكى معايا ومهما تقول هاسمع منك بس تقول
انا فاهمك من غير كلام حتى آنينك سببلى الام

† عايزك تعرف ان حياتك اهم عندى من كل حاجاتك
كل ظروفك من ترتيبى عيش جواها وشيل صليبى
انا وعدتك انى احبك واسند قلبك واكلل تعبك
قوم من تانى عيش ربيعك اوعى تصدق انى ابيعك

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( جوايا مشاعر )
لفريق ( ماريوحنا الحبيب )*
*
† جوايا مشاعر وفيض من حنين وكلام واجعنى مليان آنين
وقلبى بيصرخ بيصرخ ياربى انت فين وتبقى مين

عرفنى ذاتك ونور حياتى واكتب بإيدك خلاصى ونجاتى
نفسى اجيلك واكون معاك وقلبى هيفرح بوجوده معاك
*
*† بقالى سنين انا قلبى حزين كلى اهات مين يسمعها مين
وعايش فى جهلى وظلام اسرنى قولى ياربى انت تبقى مين*

*†* *عايش بدور طول السنين روحى بتاخدنى مش عارف لفين *
*اتاريك واخدنى بإيدك اليك وانا بجهلى مش عارف انت مين

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( إبنك تعب )
للمرنمين ( إيليا بطرس - نرمين وهبة )

وقف تفكيرى خلصت حلولى لحد كده
مابقتش عارف انا اعمل ايه فى كل ده 
ده انا كتير عليا اللى بيجرى ليا 
املى اللى بيا ضاع واتغلب

مابقتش قادر ع الجراح ده سنين بحاول 
ولا برتاح ده حالى عليا بجد صعب
ابنك تعب 
ابنك تعب من كتر ضعفه وكتر حزنه دمعه هرب
جايلك وفوق كتفى الحمول عارف معاك انت الحلول
جايلك بدمعى عشان اقول إبنك تعب

مليت دموعى تاهت عيونى فى حزنها
مابقتش عايش وكل شئ فيا انتهى
ده انا من الخطية اللى عاشت فيا 
يأسى اللى بيا ياما كتير لعب

**
*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( يا نفسى )
**للمرنمة ( مريم بطرس )

ده المسيح هيسألك نسيانى ليه 
ايه يانفسى هتقوليله لما تمشى وتروحيله 
قومى توبى وارجعيله وارمى تقل خطيتك حالا عليه 

† يانفسى توبى وارجعى روحى ليسوع
روحيله ساجدة ودمعى اصل الدموع
هتغسلك وتطهرك ويسوع فى حضنه هيقبلك يوم الرجوع** 

† يانفسى سيبى وودعى كل الشرور
لصوت إلهك إسمعى هتلاقى نور
علطول مصاحب رحلتك وسلميله برغبتك كل الامور

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( مجروح وحزين - نسينا )
**لفريق ( شباب البابا كيرلس )

نسينا نسينا
نسينا الدم نسينا الدمع نسينا الالم
و تهنا و روحنا وضعنا و آه مع الايام
نسينا وسيبنا بايدينا تركنا حضن فادينا
نسينا نسينا

† بنتغرب مع الايام وننسى اللى علشانا اتهان
نضفر تاجه بإيدينا ونحزن قلبه علينا

† نسينا وصايا فادينا تركنا صليبه بأيدينا
بنجرى ع الذنوب مشاوير ونمحى كل ما لينا

† بنمشى فى دروب الندم بنجرح قلبه بأكبر الم
ولما بصوته ينادينا ظلام الليل يقسينا

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( يايسوع تعبان )
للمرنمة ( ديانا ماهر )

*
*† أنا عارف انى بعشق كل حاجة تذلنى 
علشان شايفها فى صورة تانية صورة وراها بتشدنى

يايسوع تعبان محتاج لحنان محتاج حضنك محتاج صوتك
اسمعنى انا برمى بحملى عليك
مدلى ايديك انا عينى عليك 
دموعى تصرخلك انا محتاجلك ابرئنى يارب انا بجرى عليك

† انا عارف انى قاسم كل حياتى لناحيتين
مرة معاك مرة عليك فيا تناقض ويا آنين

**يايسوع تعبان محتاج لحنان محتاج حضنك محتاج صوتك
اسمعنى انا برمى بحملى عليك
مدلى ايديك انا عينى عليك 
دموعى تصرخلك انا محتاجلك ابرئنى يارب انا بجرى عليك

† انا عارف كل لحظة بعيدة عنك مش ضامنها
بس انا عايزك تقود حياتى تمشى بيها وتستلمها

وده مش معقول بترد تقول حبك ليا هيفيض فيا 
وهتبقى معايا فى ضلمة ونور
وبقيت مذهول بأنينى مشغول اب حنين 
و بتبين لمسات من حبك وانا مكسور

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( ليه يا عدرا )
للشماس ( بولس ملاك )

**†**نظرة عينيكى بتقولى انك زعلانة منى يا امى حقيقى
اصلى مقصر وعارف انى قربت ابعد وانسى طريقى 

 ليه يا عدرا شايف دموعك ليه عينيكى فيها كلام
ليه بتبكى مقدرش اشوفك وانتى عينيكى فيها ملام

† ايوة عارف انى خاطى وكمان عارف انى عنيد
بس انا ابنك واثق انك هتمديلى ياعدرا الايد

† جاى دلوقتى يا امى اقولك صلى عشانى فى كل اوان
واثق انك لو هتصلى هرجع تانى للحنان

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( فى يوم رحت طاحونته)
للشماس  (ساتر ميخائيل )

فى يوم رحت طاحونته محتاج شفاعته ومعونته
رايح وناوى اقوله ع اللى فى قلبى كله
فضلت هناك طول اليوم واخد معايا الهموم
اب حقيقى فى حضنه انا عايش 
بابا كيرلس وسطينا عايش
لما اقوله محتاج يا ابويا 
بحنان بيقولى انا شايف

حكيتله بكل صراحة عندك يا ابويا الراحة 
ابنك يابابا تعبان رجعنى وانا فرحان
فضلت ابكى بالدموع وانا لوحدى فى وسط جموع
اب حقيقى فى حضنه انا عايش 
بابا كيرلس وسطينا عايش
لما اقوله محتاج يا ابويا 
بحنان بيقولى انا شايف

ولقيت صورته قدامى جميلة وليها شدانى 
شوفته بلبس نورانى وصوته الحلو ندانى
وبسلامه لقيته ملانى وبقيت انسان تانى
اب حقيقى فى حضنه انا عايش 
 بابا كيرلس وسطينا عايش
 لما اقوله محتاج يا ابويا 
بحنان بيقولى انا شايف

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( لو تغسل دموعى عارى )

- لو تغسل دموعى عارى كنت ابكى ليلى نهارى
لو كان ندمى يفيد لو كان حزنى الشديد
يبعد عنى الخطية يجعلنى انسان جديد

لكن ياربى انت...انت فادى الوحيد
واثق فى ان حبك يغسلنى من جديد

- لو كنت مشيت فى طريقى ما تهت ابدا ياحبيبى 
لو كانت عينك عليا لو كنت ماسك بإيديا 
لو كنت صبرت عليا كنت شفت الحنية

لكن برضه انت ابنى وانا شايلك جوة الننى
ندمك ودموعك ديا غالية عليا وتسعدنى

- تعالى ابنى تعالى انا عندى لا محالة
ارجع وانت تلاقى نفسك فى اسعد حالة

اعمالى لا ارفضها وخرافى لا اهملها 
عينى دايما عليها سهرانة بتحرسها

-ياربى ما اقواك يالهى ما احلاك
انا راجع تانى حضنك لحنانك وحماك

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( أنت الوحيد )
لفريق ( نى أنجيلوس )

انت الوحيد اللى بتسمع صوتى من غير ما اتكلم
انت الوحيد اللى تمسح دموعى وقت ما اتألم
انت عارف ذنوبى انت كاشف عيوبى
انت يارب ترحمنى ... انت يارب ترحمنى
انت يارب انت اللى تطمن

انا ليا مين غيرك اشكيله وقت الضيق 
دورت بين الناس ما لقيت زيك صديق
ولا اخبى عنك شئ ولا اخجل منك ابدا
ما انت عارف بضعفى وانت تسترنى دايما

**انت الوحيد اللى بتسمع صوتى من غير ما اتكلم
انت الوحيد اللى تمسح دموعى وقت ما اتألم
انت عارف ذنوبى انت كاشف عيوبى
انت يارب ترحمنى ... انت يارب ترحمنى
انت يارب انت اللى تطمن

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( جايين بأمرك )
 لفريق ( سفراء المسيح )
*
*يارب يا عالم بأوجاع البشر
يارب يا حاسس بألام البشر
يارب يا شايف دموع كل البشر
مين غيرك انت يلجأله البشر

جايين بأمرك نصلى لاجل كل الناس
ارفع الم ارفع وجع ارفع هموم كسرت قلوب الناس
ولما يتمكن الم قاسى ولما يتحكم وجع قاسى
انت اللى هتعزى وانت اللى هتواسى
مين غيرك انت برحمتك
تقدر تساع كل البشر تقدر بلمسة من ايديك الطيبة تشفى جروح كل البشر 
يااااااااااااااااااارب البشر

جايين بأمرك نصلى لاجل كل الناس
حاسين بتيار الالم سارح فى جسم الناس
وبنلتمس عطفك تمسح دموع الناس تغسل قلوب الناس
انت اللى حاسس بالالم جوه العيون تحت الجفون ساكن قلوب الناس
مين غيرك انت برحمتك
تقدر تساع كل البشر تقدر بلمسة من ايديك الطيبة تشفى جروح كل البشر 
يااااااااااااااااااارب البشر

انزع قساوة قايين من ارضنا وجفاه
مايعدش يقتل اخوه ولا حتى يوم ينساه
املأ قلوب البشر بالرحمة والاحساس عمر قلوب كل البشر بالحب والاخلاص
صالح ما بين الناس انت اللى تقدر تحنن قلب ناس على ناس
مين غيرك انت برحمتك
تقدر تساع كل البشر تقدر بلمسة من ايديك الطيبة تشفى جروح كل البشر 
يااااااااااااااااااارب البشر

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( دارى بضعفاتى )
للمرنم ( روفاكى رأفت )

† جنب البير كان فى سامرية عايشة حياة كلها خطية
رفضت تديك مية اديتها انت ياربى مياه دهرية

يارب انت عارف ضعفاتى دارى بكل مذلاتى وسقطاتى
مد ايديك واقبل توبتى ده انا يارب انا خاطى*
*
† وانا يسوع قالى هتنكرنى 3 مرات و الديك فكرنى
وانت بحنانك عشانى جيت ليا ياربى غفرت ذنبى*
*
يارب انت عارف ضعفاتى دارى بكل مذلاتى وسقطاتى
مد ايديك واقبل توبتى ده انا يارب انا خاطى*
*
† ع الصليب يسوع كان جنبى قلت ياريت تسكن قلبى*
*فرحنى يسوع وقالى فى الفردوس انت معايا يا ابنى*

*يارب انت عارف ضعفاتى دارى بكل مذلاتى وسقطاتى
مد ايديك واقبل توبتى ده انا يارب انا خاطى

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( مهما نشوف )
للمرنمة ( هايدى منتصر )

ومهما نشوف مهانة وخوف تجرى الدمعة فى عينينا
ما هانسيب ايد تاخدنا بعيد ما هانسيب لحظة فادينا
ومهما نشوف مهانة وخوف ما هانسيب لحظة فادينا

† ولو كان فى سمانا غيوم واحلامنا ابتدوا يضيعوا
ايماننا مش هيضعف يوم وحب يسوعنا ما نبيعه.

† ولو قاموا علينا الناس بإسم يسوعنا عايرونا
يسوع ادى نفوسنا خلاص وهما ايه بيدونا ؟!!

† ولو عيشنا فى زمن جارح وتهنا سنين فى تياره
يسوع بيداوى ويسامح وحاضن كل ابراره .

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( حضن ايديك )
لفريق ( قلب داود )

قلبى يا يسوع فاكر لما فى ضيقتى بيلجأ ليك 
واسيبك لما اكون قادر واشيل بإيديا حضن ايديك

غريبة انك بتسمعنى غريبة انك بترحمنى
غريبة يا رب تندهلى فى عز ما قلبى قاسى عليك

فى لحظة دموع بتملانى بلاقى ايديك بترعانى
ووقت غربتى المرة كنيستك بيتى ومكانى
وحبك هو يحمينى ومن اوجاعى يشفينى
واحضانك تدفينى ولا مرة بتنسانى

**غريبة انك بتسمعنى غريبة انك بترحمنى
غريبة يا رب تندهلى فى عز ما قلبى قاسى عليك

فى لحظة اثام بتجرحنى بلاقى عينيك تفرحنى
غريبة انك تسامحنى وتنسى ياربى نكرانى
ولما اصرخ اليك ربى واقول كبر قوى ذنبى 
وقلبى من الفرح يبكى لانه رجع اليك تانى

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( ادينى جيت )
للمرنم ( جرجس موريس )

من يأسى كنت بقول خلاص ماهى هى هى
ولو حاولت برضه هافشل ايه الجديد
وقلت هانسى هى يعنى جت عليا 
فى ياما غيرى فى الحياة عايشين بعيد
حاولت انسى نفسى ياما بس برضو فى دى فشلت
فى حاجات جوايا عايشة بس انا نفسى اتقتلت
يارب انا كاره فراقى واشتياقى ابقى ليك عمال يزيد

انا ايوة سيبتك مابنكرش وحاولت اعيش معرفتش اعيش 
لانى سايب روحى معاك
ووجعنى قلبى ومقدرش وادينى جيت يايسوع وناويت 
اعيش سنين وياك

انا عشت من غيرك حياة مكانتش ليا 
ولو عرفت من البداية هيحصل ايه
عمرى ماكنت اخترت احزانى بايديا 
ما انا من ساعتها وفرحى ضايع مش لاقيه
عايز اطوى الصفحة ديا وابتدى اعيشلك بحب
عايز افتح صفحة تانية واعوض اللى فات يارب
عايز احيالك سنينى يامعينى ضعفى قوينى عليه

**انا ايوة سيبتك مابنكرش وحاولت اعيش معرفتش اعيش 
لانى سايب روحى معاك
ووجعنى قلبى ومقدرش وادينى جيت يايسوع وناويت 
اعيش سنين وياك

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( لما ابقى واقف )
للمرنم ( برسوم القس اسحق )

**† لما أبقى واقف بين إيديك وارمى بأحمالى عليك
 وافرد خطايا العمر والأيام قدام عينك
 وأكشف جروحى والعذاب واخلط دموعى بالتراب
 واسكت والاقى فى لحظة قلبك حن لى وفتح لى باب

بتحبنى...! ازاى يارب تحبنى وبرغم طينى تضمنى
 واما اسألك لى مهون الأيام على
 فى وسط ضعفى بترفع النير من على

† ارحمنى من ضعفى وشرودى حمل الخطايا بيحنى عودى
 رجعنى ليك دانا كل ما أبعد بتزيد قيودى
 دي حياتى أيام عشتها أفراح بتاخد وقتها
 لكن لقيت ايامى فيك أحلى أيام شفتها*



​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( هاتى نورك )
للمرنم ( بولس ملاك+ دينا عوض )

† هاتى نورك غطى بيه كل واحد محتاج لحماية
واللى تاه يا عدرا اهديه قوليله كفاية بعد كفاية

اوعى يا عدرا تسيبى اولادك .. حافظى عليهم ليل ونهار
خلى حياتهم زى حياتك .. عفة وطهارة وقلب بار

† هاتى كل بنت تايهة طريقها تاه مش عارفة السكة
صحيها من احلامها الضايعة احميها بقديسين وملايكة

† ناس كتير محتاجة ترجع بعد ما تاهت فى الطريق
ابليس قاسي فى ضربه بيوجع و شره زى البحر غريق

† ابليس ناصب فخ وشبكة قصده يصيد بيها اولادك
مدى ايديكي بحب وبركة باركى ولادك ويا بناتك 

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( ساعات بضحك )
لفريق ( المس ايدينا )

ساعات بضحك بقصد علشان احسس نفسي ان انا فرحان
وعلشان مانساش شكل الفرحة وماخدش على وجود الاحزان
وساعات من خنقة الاحساس انا ببعد عن عيون الناس
وابكى ودمعة تجيب دمعة علشان محتاج ابكى وخلاص

انا كل حياتى متلغبطة متخبطة كل المشاعر محبطة 
مخنوقة الاحلام جوايا وعمالة تموت
خطوات رجليا متنطورة متاخرة انا ماشي بس ماشي لورا 
نفسي اصرخ من يأسي لكن مش طالع صوت

حاولت كتير لوحدى اعيش لكن ضعفى ما ساعدنيش 
يايسوع من غيرك معرفتش وعندى فى نفسى مانفعنيش
انا لوحدى حياتى ضياع وكل امل ييصبر ضاع  
يا ارجعلك يا افضل فى مشاكلى انت اللى هتعدل الاوضاع

انا اتعلمت من غلطتى وخطيتى كانت اعتمادى على قوتى
كل اللى اختارته لنفسى مكنش نهايته نجاح
انا جايب شيلتى و سيبتلك سلمتلك 
خلاص يارب انا رجعتلك شيل جرحى اللى معلم فيا
انا نفسى ارتاح

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ( أنا واحد )
للمرنم ( ميشيل طلعت )

† انا واحد وسط مية لكن ليا اهمية علشان لما بضيع انت بتهتم بيا

تيجى تدور عليا وتجيبنى للقطيع وقصاد حبك ده كله عمرى كله هعيشه ليك
هافضل شاريك انا مش هابيع 
انا من كتر المحبة اللى انت غامرنى بيها 
يا الهى فاضلى حبة واحس انى لوحدى بس
اللى انت دايما بتراعينى 

† و صحيح ما انا لو لوحدى فى كل الدنيا ديا
كان برضو هتشترينى وهتدفع اى دية 
علشان م الموت تاخدنى وترجعنى الحياة
حبك من الغرقة صادنى اخدنى لبر النجاة 

† مصباحى ونور سبيلى نور عمرى لمنتهاه
احتار والقاك دليلى واعطش والقاك مياه 
حبك دايما راوينى حضنك دايما اوينى
والدمع اللى فى عينى حبك ليا محاه

*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2012)

*ترنيمة ( وسط همى )
 بصوت ابونا ( موسى رشدى )*

*† وسط همي بنطرح قدام صليبك عارف اني مش هاكون إلا حبيبك
    واجي وأنا كلي خجل أمسك في توبك شايف عيون مكتفاني أمشي في طريقك

امسك بايدي وخدني من ضعفي التقيل .. ارحمني واسمع      لي آهات نفسي وشيل
    خدني معاك في طريق وكمل لي المسير .. انا عارف اني بنعمتك هاكون امير

 † وسط الظلام لقيت ايدين تتمد لي تمسح دموعي وتشفي كل اللى أنجرح
    وأنا كنت فاكر لسه وقت وتنتهي ظلمة حياتي وأشوف وقت الفرح* 

*† **عند الصليب مالي غير حبك وشوقك وألف ايد تحنيني عايزاني أسيبك
    وأجي وأنا مليان رجاء إني حبيبك وألمح حياتي وسيرتي واسمي منقوش في ايديك

†** يا يسوع بحبك أنت أغلى ما في الوجود وادبح مشيئتي وأمرك أنت اللى يسود
    وأنا عارف أني في عينيك ماليش عيوب عشان ده حبك أبتلع كل القيود*



​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

*ترنيمة ( قالى تعالى )
   فريق( سانتا ماريا )

قالى تعالى تعالى يابنى فضفض عندى حضنى يدفيك
**† قولتله يابا أنا جايلك كلى خطية قولتله يابا أنا جايلك حن عليا.
**† قلت مراحم الرب بعيدة عليا صلى يا بابا كيرلس تسكن فيا.
**† قالى التوبة دى يابنى باب مجانى مهما خطاياك تكتر ارجع تانى.
**† قولتله يابا انا كل ما اتوب واصلى ابليس يحسد توبتى ويسرق فرحى.
**†* *قولتله يابا أنا ضعفى أسرنى اهنى صلى للخاطى ابنك ده انا مستنى.
**† قالى رجائك دايما هو مسيحك اغسل خطايا سنينك فى دم حبيبك.
*



​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*ترنيمة ( دمعة عتاب ) 
للمرنمة ( سارة معروف )*

*بصيت لفوق فوق للسما لقيتك انتى بصالى هنا
ولقيتنى بنده و اصرخ بإسمها أمى يا عدرا ابنك هنا 

+ ابنك يوماتى ينادى عليكي سهران يفكر امتى يلاقيكي 
علشان يقولك يشكى همه ليكي و فى عينه دمعة عتاب بتناديكي*
*
+ و فى لحظة ظهرت بعينى شوفتها وسط الملايكة أميرة فى قصرها
مسحت دموعى و قسوة مرها مسكت بإيدى خدتنى فى حضنها *





​


----------

